# Greedy Little Lyft on a Friday Night - ATTENTION MEDIA!



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

It is well-known that journalists read this forum for reasearch, in order to gain drivers' perspectives and provide a counterbalance to the effluence produced by Uber/Lyft's propaganda machines.

The latest half-truth and deception circulated in the media by Uber and Lyft, which urgently needs redressing, is that the current high prices that Uber and Lyft are charging their passengers are only explained by these companies having to pay drivers more in a post-Covid driver shortage.

The current state of play for customers is that it is indeed more difficult for them to find a driver, and when they do, they find that Uber/Lyft wants to charge them two, three or more times the normal rate for their ride. However, while it is true that that there are fewer drivers currently, in all instances, the prices are set by Uber and Lyft, who are in many cases keeping the excess money charged and sharing little or none of it with drivers.

Understandably, many drivers are not prepared to do rides for a company that pays them a dollar per mile when that company is charging the passenger two or three dollars per mile and keeping 40%, 50% or 60%+ of the fare. Remember that many drivers signed up for a 80%:20% driver:company revenue split agreement. Drivers simply aren't prepared to do that many rides when the company wants a predatory share of the money. The result of this is that even fewer drivers make themselves available, resulting in even fewer rides and less availability for passengers.

Here is some evidence of this practice in action. It's from San Francisco on the busy Friday night of May 7. As can be seen in the "heat map" below, Lyft's map show that "Ride demand is high".










I checked the Lyft app to see how much Lyft would charge from the North Beach neighbourhood of SF to San Mateo. This is a 22 mile ride which costs around $32 at normal Lyft base rates. However, Lyft was charging surge prices that night in busy downtown SF and would want $75.49 for the trip:










On the driver side, though, it was a different story. Lyft was only offering its drivers base pay rates. Greedy little Lyft was charging its passengers greater than 2x surge prices, but was not willing to share _any_ of the extra revenue with its drivers doing the actual work. The above ride would have paid me $24. So Lyft would charge the passenger $75, pay me $24 and keep $51, or a whopping 68% of the fare for itself. No deal, Lyft. No thanks.

Below is a screenshot of a Lyft request coming in on the driver app at base rates shortly after I got the $75 quote on the passenger app:










Understandably, I did no rides for Lyft that night. Uber was, on this occasion, at least sharing some of the extra surge money it was charging its passengers, so I drove for them instead. With its recent ditching of the 80%/20% and 75%/25% revenue split deals with drivers, Uber is also taking much more of the revenue from passengers than the did previously. But at least they were sharing some of the extra money on Friday. I did leave the Lyft app on all night, where it received a non-stop veritable deluge of requests from passengers eager to get rides who, unbeknownst to them, had zero chance of getting a Lyft ride from me.

It wasn't just downtown that greedy little Lyft was refusing to share the extra surge money with drivers. Later that night I was near SFO and checked to see what Lyft was up to there. It was peak time on very busy Friday night at the airport,with lots of passenger demand. However, Lyft was only offering base rates at the airport, with the following result:










Zero drivers available at SFO. Zero. Not one. Obviously I did no airport rides for Lyft at the airport either on Friday.

Let's fast forward to today. It's Monday afternoon. Lyft currently wants $35.36 from their passengers to take them on a short 9.7 mile, 11 minute ride from SFO to Foster City library.










A very handsome price, indeed. Because it's busy and there are "very few drivers available", according to Lyft. However, once again looking at the driver app, we see that Lyft is not willing to share any of the extra revenue with the drivers. The app shows no ride bonuses on offer at the airport:










For a base rate ride from SFO to Foster City library, 9.7 miles and 11 minutes, Lyft would pay me just $11.38. Of the $35.36 that Lyft would charge for this ride, Lyft would keep $19.98 after paying the $4 airport fee; a ridiculous 57% of the fare. No thanks, Lyft. No deal. No rides for you from me. My app stays off.

Upon speaking to both Lyft and Uber passengers about this, it is clear that they have no idea that this is happening. They believe the claims put in the media by Uber/Lyft that the high prices they are being charged are because they are "having to pay drivers more". What is needed now is for the media to let the public know about the price gouging by Lyft and Uber during the rebound in business as we emerge from Covid. The public needs to know the _real_ reason why their rideshare prices are currently high and they have trouble getting a ride. It is because of the greed of Lyft and Uber, not simply due to drivers being paid more.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> not simply due to drivers being paid more.


sure. also lack of drivers being online as well. I'm still trying to go online but EDD extended me again, although last night my claim balance was ZERO after the payment today. The blurb said i had to refile, I didn't, but still get the UI AND Fed through August. <sigh>


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

omg this post gave me a headache...if you are unhappy just quit cause uber nor the passangers give a chit....


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

BestInDaWest said:


> omg this post gave me a headache...if you are unhappy just quit cause uber nor the passangers give a chit....


This post gave you a headache, and you gave the rest of us a headache for having to listen to you.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> omg this post gave me a headache...if you are unhappy just quit cause uber nor the passangers give a chit....


You are the weakest link

Get lost.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> omg this post gave me a headache...if you are unhappy just quit cause uber nor the passangers give a chit....


Omg if you don't like the posts here just quit reading them.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It is well-known that journalists read this forum for reasearch, in order to gain drivers' perspectives and provide a counterbalance to the effluence produced by Uber/Lyft's propaganda machines.
> 
> The latest half-truth and deception circulated in the media by Uber and Lyft, which urgently needs redressing, is that the current high prices that Uber and Lyft are charging their passengers are only explained by these companies having to pay drivers more in a post-Covid driver shortage.
> 
> ...


It's really unfortunate, but Uber and Lyft have been doing this since they started... Has very little to do with covid, and more to do with their pure greed.

They are so horrible that they don't even lie about it. They set the rates, and take more than their fair share of the profit.

I don't know if you guys heard of what they're thinking about doing in Toronto... Flat rates. My driver will see a flat rate and choose to accept or not accept the ride. It's similar to what they did in California without the driver having the option to set the fare multiplier.

So if I accept a 20 km ride for $20 and happened to get stuck behind an accident, we will no longer get paid for the time that we have to wait, or rerouting the ride.. That's how little Uber cares about us


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It is well-known that journalists read this forum for reasearch, in order to gain drivers' perspectives and provide a counterbalance to the effluence produced by Uber/Lyft's propaganda machines.
> 
> The latest half-truth and deception circulated in the media by Uber and Lyft, which urgently needs redressing, is that the current high prices that Uber and Lyft are charging their passengers are only explained by these companies having to pay drivers more in a post-Covid driver shortage.
> 
> ...


Yep.

In my region, newspapers that shall remain nameless seem to ignore rants by drivers complaining about no profits.

Rider's complaints about long waits and exorbitant fees seem to make headlines.

Losing battle.

Give up.

Refer to the burger flippers vs. Drivers post.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> In my region, newspapers that shall remain nameless seem to ignore rants by drivers complaining about no profits.
> 
> ...


There are some journalists who have in the past presented a balanced view. Not many, but they do exist.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There are some journalists who have in the past presented a balanced view. Not many, but they do exist.


Yep.

But they always seem to miss the point because they are not driving miles in my shoes.

Buried in their reporting, their bias always seems that I should be protected by market forces by becoming a part time, minimum wage employee.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> sure. also lack of drivers being online as well. I'm still trying to go online but EDD extended me again, although last night my claim balance was ZERO after the payment today. The blurb said i had to refile, I didn't, but still get the UI AND Fed through August. <sigh>


Be prepared to either pay that extra money back, or pray that your new cellmate Big Ron isn't looking for a prison wife.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

You put forth all this effort to preach to the choir here--you're going to make more meaningful strides to actually send this info (screenshots included) to the news outlets. Contact the local tv news channel affiliates, ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, and fax (Fedex Office) this sheet over as a press release. KCBS and KCSM (NPR) radio, Local papers, the Chronicle, etc. Posting on forum in the hopes that someone meaningful in the do something department sifts through all the garbage to find this is a lottery dream. Take the next step.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> You put forth all this effort to preach to the choir here--you're going to make more meaningful strides to actually send this info (screenshots included) to the news outlets. Contact the local tv news channel affiliates, ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, and fax (Fedex Office) this sheet over as a press release. KCBS and KCSM (NPR) radio, Local papers, the Chronicle, etc. Posting on forum in the hopes that someone meaningful in the do something department sifts through all the garbage to find this is a lottery dream. Take the next step.


Exactly


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

You are also forgetting if if are in the SF or the surrounding areas (Berkeley, Benicia, Mill Valley, etc) and you have to go over a toll bridge to complete the pickup. Lyft does not pay that as well so your out 6-8 dollars depending on the bridge


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Da Ub said:


> You are also forgetting if if are in the SF or the surrounding areas (Berkeley, Benicia, Mill Valley, etc) and you have to go over a toll bridge to complete the pickup. Lyft does not pay that as well so your out 6-8 dollars depending on the bridge


they dont pay the toll? wow lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> You put forth all this effort to preach to the choir here


No, you evidently have misunderstood the point made in the post - the intended audience is not forum members but the journalists who read this site. 


> you're going to make more meaningful strides to actually send this info (screenshots included) to the news outlets. Contact the local tv news channel affiliates, ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, and fax (Fedex Office) this sheet over as a press release. KCBS and KCSM (NPR) radio, Local papers, the Chronicle, etc.


Or... if you know of suitable media outlets for this story, then you send it to them. I wrote the post - if you know where to get the word out then go ahead; don't wait for someone else to do it for you! Be proactive, not reactive!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Da Ub said:


> You are also forgetting if if are in the SF or the surrounding areas (Berkeley, Benicia, Mill Valley, etc) and you have to go over a toll bridge to complete the pickup.


No, this was not forgotten - picking up pax on the other side of a toll bridge is a separate matter and unrelated to UberLyft's price gouging and profiteering.

Now that you mention them though, pings from the other side of any toll bridge obviously are an automatic decline.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Be prepared to either pay that extra money back


why would I need to pay anything back? Explain.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, you evidently have misunderstood the point made in the post - the intended audience is not forum members but the journalists who read this site.
> Or... if you know of suitable media outlets for this story, then you send it to them. I wrote the post - if you know where to get the word out then go ahead; don't wait for someone else to do it for you! Be proactive, not reactive!


You are hilarious. Evidently, you're too lazy. Anyone I know who uses the word 'evidently', is hella lazy and blames others for their problems. IDGAF, Holmes. I told you what to do with it and you think you've done the work by posting it here. You don't need to project anything on me. IDGAF about this adaptation so I'm not going to reach out to the appropriate outlets. You be Proactive if you care this much. Reality check is you have done nothing by posting it here. You're not going to inspire anyone with less effort than you to pick up your baton. Half-azzzed. Yeah, some journalist is going to come to the Lyft sub-forum looking for your golden nugget.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Lyft and Uber are both getting desperate. They know if they don't achieve profitability in the next year, the spigot of easy money is going to be cut off. They can't operate sustainably without that.The sad part is, their expenses are so bloated and overwhelming (just think about the cost of the Downtown San Francisco Uber office alone) that even with all the gouging of drivers they can barely make it.

They now have to resort to claiming they're "adjusted EBITDA" profitable, which doesn't mean squat. Smart money jumping ship fast.









Warren Buffett's right-hand man trashes the metric Uber is using for its ambitious plan to be profitable by the end of 2020


"I don't like when investment bankers talk about EBITDA, which I call bulls--- earnings," Charlie Munger said.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> You are hilarious. Evidently, you're too lazy. Anyone I know who uses the word 'evidently', is hella lazy and blames others for their problems. IDGAF, Holmes. I told you what to do with it and you think you've done the work by posting it here. You don't need to project anything on me. IDGAF about this adaptation so I'm not going to reach out to the appropriate outlets. You be Proactive if you care this much. Reality check is you have done nothing by posting it here. You're not going to inspire anyone with less effort than you to pick up your baton. Half-azzzed. Yeah, some journalist is going to come to the Lyft sub-forum looking for your golden nugget.


I'm sensing anger. Is anyone else sensing anger?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Lyft and Uber are both getting desperate. They know if they don't achieve profitability in the next year, the spigot of easy money is going to be cut off. They can't operate sustainably without that.The sad part is, their expenses are so bloated and overwhelming (just think about the cost of the Downtown San Francisco Uber office alone) that even with all the driver gouging they can barely make it.
> 
> They now have to resort to claiming they're "adjusted EBITDA" profitable, which doesn't mean squat. The smart money is jumping ship fast.
> 
> ...


Yes, you hit the nail on the head. This is their last ditch push to reach profitability before the sand in the hourglass runs out. Little Lyft has shown that it is extremely desperate by shaving a few more pennies from the rates of the remaining 20 percenters down to 25 percenter rates. How many pre-2016 drivers can there be left, and how much can this be saving them?

Hopefully both companies will be swept away when the cash reserves run out and will be replaced with better rideshare 2.0 companies. That's probably too much to hope for, though - I have a feeling that whatever comes after UberLyft will not be better for drivers.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Also, this I just got from Chat’s Lazy Celeste:


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm sensing anger. Is anyone else sensing anger?


You sense anger because you don't have the capacity to sense indifference.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> with better rideshare 2.0 companies


that are waiting in the wings to launch¿ 🆒


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> You sense anger because you don't have to the capacity to sense indifference.


Hmmm.... lots of replies, emotion and focus from someone who claims indifference!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> Also, this I just got from Chat’s Lazy Celeste:


I place zero credence in anything that a Lyft chat person says.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> that are waiting in the wings to launch¿ 🆒


Unfortunately your prescience related to all things Uber is under serious doubt. First you claimed that Uber would not remove the Prop 22 goodies, and when they did indeed remove the fixed revenue split, multiplier surge and set-your-own-price, you then claimed that they would leave the trip info visibility on the ping screen alone. Now, of course, Uber has not left it alone but downgraded it to being conditional on acceptance rate.

You're batting 0/2 so far!


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Hmmm.... lots of replies, emotion and focus from someone who claims indifference!


Oh but see, I still am indifferent. You certainly don't have The Gift of Communication. What you do possess is a thick skull.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Oh but see, I still am indifferent. You certainly don't have The Gift of Communication. What you do possess is a thick skull.


When you sink down to the lowly levels of personal insult, it means you lost. It shows that you've got nothing left in the tank.

Thanks for taking part in the discussion, though!


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When you sink down to the lowly levels of personal insult, it means you lost. It shows that you've got nothing left in the tank.
> 
> Thanks for taking part in the discussion, though!


Almighty King of Misinterpretation, there is nothing to win or lose when the directive isn't about winning or losing. My tank is enriched and everlasting.

And urwelx!

Clearly you take pride in hearing yourself talk as you inch closer to your 11 thousandth post. Feel free to have your last word.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Almighty King of Misinterpretation, there is nothing to win or lose when the directive isn't about winning or losing. My tank is enriched and everlasting.
> 
> And urwelx!
> 
> Clearly you take pride in hearing yourself talk as you inch closer to your 11 thousandth post. Feel free to have your last word.


Such bitterness; such anger. So sad. It's not as if this forum had a shortage of insulting, abusive trolls. Mods, can we set up some kind of waiting list for new ones?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> First you claimed that Uber would not remove the Prop 22 goodies,


Actually I claimed they wouldn't take full info pings away; and right this second I'm still right while you are less than right? Testing that is going on isn't in my area, so kinda makes me still right. Best to be right for a long period of time than wrong, right? As for drive pass and set your own surge; I didn't 'guess' what would happen to those; didn't care. Plus they were way way after the fact of the full info ping, which was BEFORE Prop 22 was even a thing; it was to make drivers happy vs AB5.....and by all accounts it worked.

So you are batting, well you ain't batting at all it seems. 

Back to the thread:These waiting RS gigs in the wings; where are they? Tryp? Yeah, I noticed you skipped right over the question.

Play again, it's free.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Actually I claimed they wouldn't take full info pings away; and right this second I'm still right while you are less than right? Testing that is going on isn't in my area, so kinda makes me still right. Best to be right for a long period of time than wrong, right? As for drive pass and set your own surge; I didn't 'guess' what would happen to those; didn't care. Plus they were way way after the fact of the full info ping, which was BEFORE Prop 22 was even a thing; it was to make drivers happy vs AB5.....and by all accounts it worked.
> 
> So you are batting, well you ain't batting at all it seems.
> 
> ...


Just saying, your accuracy regarding predicting what's going to happen with Uber isn't all that impressive. No need to get your skirts all in a ruffle.

As your question was not properly formulated, it came across as rhetorical. However, if what you are trying to ask is whether or not there are companies waiting now, ready to launch if and when UberLyft fails, I would suggest you do your own research.

We can be reasonably confident at this stage that the rideshare industry will not die should UberLyft fail. There is demand for the service, however what we have not seen yet is a company able to supply the demand in a profitable, sustainable way. I believe that a leaner, more focussed organisation that does not indulge in blowing billions on trophy offices, flying robot cars, self driving cars etc etc will have a chance at meeting the demand should the present incumbents fail. But that's just a prediction which, as you well know and have experience of, can be wrong.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Just saying, your accuracy regarding predicting what's going to happen with Uber isn't all that impressive


so far, I'm right way more often than wrong. And on your example I'm batting 1000%? On full info pings, which came to us before Prop 22 even started a signature drive, I've been right since the drum beat began here that it would go away the moment Prop 22 won. the other items were introduced aftwards and I'm pretty sure I never said one way or the other how long they would last. Mostly because they came and went while I wasn't even going online, so why would I care to comment? Details matter. I did say once announced I **** drive pass was a lemon, but after going backwards and applying it to my rides I found I would have saved some $$ and likely would have purchased a few as a test; other than that, not sure I said much. Set your own surge, was going to use that, or at least try. But it is toast as well for the obvious reason pax weren't happy with it.

There are no gigs waiting in the wings, ready to go; that was and is my point. Tryp? Dead end for multiple reasons. RS will not die; the paying customer will keep it going. And/or taxi cab companies will grow a brain and take advantage of the situation and grow outside of dense cities and no more 'calling' for a ride. 

Should be noted I've read here since mid 2019 that Uber/Lyft el al were going bust. Lotta batting averages right there are in the toilet.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, I gave up on this after the second screenshot.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Yeah, I gave up on this after the second screenshot.


Ok, thanks for trying!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I got a question for ya'll.
And, I'm serious.

When you have a job that you need to hire someone to do ... oh, lets say you need a new roof on your house. Or, the engine in your car needs to be rebuilt. Or you want to build a detached garage on your property.
If you have a big job like that ... do you ask what it's gonna cost? Do you ask more than one provider? Do you get bids?
When you have these bids, does cost enter into your decision?
Do you negotiate the lowest price possible when you bought your car?

If someone who has a good reputation and bids good quality of supplies and his bid comes in two or three thousand dollars less for that roof ... would you choose him to do the job? And, if you did choose him, would you insist on paying more than his bid - because he's got a couple of kids and lots of bills?
IF you were the roofer, would you want to go online and see your customer whining about paying so much for a roof, when you know she approved a written estimate and the job was done on time and under budget? 

Why is Uber and Lyft evil for doing the same thing? Why should they pay a driver more than he is willing to take?
If you guys are willing to accept pennies - and they can charge dollars ... what's wrong with that? Everybody is happy, right? You offered and accepted that amount, yes?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Why is Uber and Lyft evil for doing the same thing? Why should they pay a driver more than he is willing to take?
> If you guys are willing to accept pennies - and they can charge dollars ... what's wrong with that? Everybody is happy, right? You offered and accepted that amount, yes?


You missed the _entire_ point of this thread. I have not said that UberLyft is "evil". Nor have I said that they do not have a right to charge whatever they want, or pay drivers what they do.

If you re-read the post, perhaps a little more attentively, you will see that the complaint is about UberLyft's dishonesty and deceit in claiming to the media that its recent high prices are because it is having to pay drivers more, when the truth is that it is collecting the high fares and, in the majority of cases I have seen, simply keeping the extra money for itself.

There always has been a lack of reading comprehension in members of this site, but _damn_.... I blame the education cuts of the 1980s.

Now, the completely different and unrelated point you raise is whether or not UberLyft is entitled to act as principal in the rideshare industry (charging what it likes and paying what it likes), and not as the agent it claims to be. As mentioned above, that's a whole different debate and is outside the scope of this thread.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You missed the _entire_ point of this thread. I have not said that UberLyft is "evil". Nor have I said that they do not have a right to charge whatever they want, or pay drivers what they do.
> 
> If you re-read the post, perhaps a little more attentively, you will see that the complaint is about UberLyft's dishonesty and deceit in claiming to the media that its recent high prices are because it is having to pay drivers more, when the truth is that it is collecting the high fares and, in the majority of cases I have seen, simply keeping the extra money for itself.
> 
> ...


Yet ... it has been pointed out to me by a Deputy Sheriff here that even though I start a thread, I don't own it. And, threads sometimes take a turn, or twist. 
And, it is related to the topic if not the tone of this thread ... and they are all valid questions.

When you are negotiating the purchase of that new car - or the trade in ... you have never 'embellished' or outright told untruths? 
I have had a mic thrust in my face by a news interviewer and I have had to 'tap dance' around their question with my 'answer'. Dishonest? Yea, maybe.
But ... so what?

.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

How are these people still operational? I am baffled.

I am also shocked (not really) to see these companies lie about their actual reasons and motives for anything.

What shocks me is how their app doesn't surge at all and as they see drivers skip the fares, THEY STILL refuse to surge to move the pax, it's like they are hoping... "that" sucker takes their ride so they can bank a 60% fare take.

How are they able to remain operational with zero drivers taking their trash?!?!?

I turned on my app for shits and giggles and I keep seeing these crappy 3-5 dollar surges like back to back, the airports with zero drivers and since I just skip the rides back to back, they are taking the luxury of throttling my requests (something I find hilarious), so instead of throwing a fare that is the 10 extra bucks they plan to pocket, they rather just wait for the idiot driver that takes it or for the client to get their uber or turn off the app, lol.

Haven't I taught you better, dear Lyft?


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Uber and Lyft are no more than Ride brokers. They are trying to sell the ride for as much as they can and pay the driver the least amount possible.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Uber and Lyft are no more than Ride brokers. They are trying to sell the ride for as much as they can and pay the driver the least amount possible.


A broker is someone who buys and sells goods/services on behalf of others. Brokers are what Uber/Lyft claim to be, however in reality they exert way too much control over drivers and are, in fact, principals.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

jfinks said:


> Uber and Lyft are no more than Ride brokers. They are trying to sell the ride for as much as they can and pay the driver the least amount possible.


well, they both have a cash burn rate to fix or else they will both run out of cash soon....


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

jfinks said:


> Uber and Lyft are no more than Ride brokers. They are trying to sell the ride for as much as they can and pay the driver the least amount possible.


Exactly. I've said it for years, they are simply brokers in disguise.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> A broker is someone who buys and sells goods/services on behalf of others. Brokers are what Uber/Lyft claim to be, however in reality they exert way too much control over drivers and are, in fact, principals.


More like Market Makers....


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jfinks said:


> More like Market Makers....


Uber is not like a broker, or an agent, or a market maker, however much it would like people to think such.

Uber markets and sells a service that it invented, developed, controls and owns the intellectual property of, and it buys in labour at set rates that it decides in order to fulfill the demand from its customers. The idea that Uber is just some kind of middleman or market facilitator is pure fantasy.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They lie, cheat and steal by omission.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Uber and Lyft are no more than Ride brokers. They are trying to sell the ride for as much as they can and pay the driver the least amount possible.


You say that like ...
1) It's a bad thing, and
2) it's news.

Brokers exist in many industries. There's the obvious ones: real estate, commodities, stocks, automobile, etc., etc. 
Brokers exist in illegal businesses too: A pimp is a broker, so is a drug dealer. 

When brokers act as a buyer/middleman they try to purchase whatever they deal in for the least amount of money. Wouldn't you? And when they sell they try to sell at the highest possible amount of money, with the difference being ... _gasp_ ... profit.

If the broker is not holding a gun to the head of either the buyer or seller, I don't see the moral dilemma.
You don't have to sell your time and car depreciation if you don't want to. 
I don't have to buy your time (from the broker) if I don't want to.

Freedom is messy. It's hard. I understand.
But, once you get used to it, it is kinda wonderful.
THAT'S why people are flooding to our southern borders to GET IN.
Freedom.


.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

And you are totally right with what your saying. At some point everyone were saying that Lyft were better than Uber, only on the paper. After all you can see that Lyft is just rapping all of you really hard. 

1/ That’s still what I don’t understand why people still driving with them? 
There is no plus to drive with Lyft. Uber sharing long distance trip in a surge bases, Lyft doesn’t they can charge a pax 5k and only giving you 1k for exemple this is disgusting me personally this is why I don’t drive with them. 

Also I’ve heard a ton of people that got deactivated because they cancel too much on pax, so basically are you a contractor or an employee? 

However Uber can be bast***, Lyft is satan at that point. 

2/ What can make things better with Lyft? Having them to share more? Putting back the prime time instead than ppz. Honestly I doubted that they will do anything. 

3/ That company is going no where, and I think that everyone should be aware that driving with Lyft = loss of time and money. 

Good luck.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Sonny06 said:


> However Uber can be bast ard, Lyft is satan at that point.


Well said


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

A few things I'd like to see are automatic destinations options if you get pulled too far from home or a certain area, once you get pulled a certain distance away, like 20 minutes from home, an auto destination would kick in and send you the other way toward home. 
Long pickup fees. $5 minimum. Or just pay 30 cents a mile for all pickups over 7 minutes. Pay starts from you starting point.
On lyft streaks, any ride ignored over ten minutes away won't break streak. You still have the option to take the long pickup, but let the driver decline it.
Canceled rides would still break streak.




Sonny06 said:


> And you are totally right with what your saying. At some point everyone were saying that Lyft were better than Uber, only on the paper. After all you can see that Lyft is just rapping all of you really hard.
> 
> 1/ That’s still what I don’t understand why people still driving with them?
> There is no plus to drive with Lyft. Uber sharing long distance trip in a surge bases, Lyft doesn’t they can charge a pax 5k and only giving you 1k for exemple this is disgusting me personally this is why I don’t drive with them.
> ...


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

jfinks said:


> A few things I'd like to see are automatic destinations options if you get pulled too far from home or a certain area, once you get pulled a certain distance away, like 20 minutes from home, an auto destination would kick in and send you the other way toward home.
> Long pickup fees. $5 minimum. Or just pay 30 cents a mile for all pickups over 7 minutes. Pay starts from you starting point.
> On lyft streaks, any ride ignored over ten minutes away won't break streak. You still have the option to take the long pickup, but let the driver decline it.
> Canceled rides would still break streak.


But this is not realistic, the cab industry has first at all never worked with bonuses, streak or anything else. Y’all have hard time to understand that your all are cab 2.0, and are not contractor so far. 

A contractor is able to set his own price range for exemple, and he is, is own boss from A to Z, but your working for an entity that making you to be a contractor.

The point of that is that I’m rather be employee and get the right amount of money than driving for dime. Second when someone give you orders it means that you are his employee, it’s tricky but at the end your not what you supposed to be especially with Lyft.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Good post gift of fish. Guys say it's always been like this. NFW. Thier takes are higher. People think we get it.
I won't do lyft because of what they do


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Sonny06 said:


> But this is not realistic, the cab industry has first at all never worked with bonuses, streak or anything else. Y’all have hard time to understand that your all are cab 2.0, and are not contractor so far.
> 
> A contractor is able to set his own price range for exemple, and he is, is own boss from A to Z, but your working for an entity that making you to be a contractor.
> 
> The point of that is that I’m rather be employee and get the right amount of money than driving for dime. Second when someone give you orders it means that you are his employee, it’s tricky but at the end your not what you supposed to be especially with Lyft.


Ya, that's why I don't let them boss me around too much. I get constant "missing rides" emails and "at risk of suspensions" for not driving to riders they auto queue up.... No lyft I'm not doing your next 20 minute pickup for base rates. At least Uber has good surges... 

I have around 100 screen shots of constant 20+ minute pickups.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Sorry delete to shorten it


Lyft is been greedy....And I dunno why.
I live in Las Vegas Spring Valley.

If I use Rider app. It charges rider 17~19$ for going 1-2 miles away.
But Driver App have no Surge, which means driver only get pay 3~5$

I also got one passenger asking me how much I get pay for their 33$ Lux ride for 2 miles.
I tell them probably 10$ or less lol

They was surprised.
And Lyft is doing Facebook and Instangram AD saying Driver get pay up to 47$ an hour LOL
Come on Lyft!

Stop being greedy and Pay Driver LONG DISTANCE PICK UP FEE if you charge rider that much..

One day I got request pick someone up 25mins ride and 15 miles. I request long distance pick up and Lyft Auto reply "We Lyft No Longer offer Long distance pick up at this moment" ,,,,


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Just giving an exemple right now in chiraq land.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

The biggest issue with Lyft is the rape at the end. Penny’s to drivers big bucks for them, think that y’all have to deal with passager, masks, pax numbers, etc for basically nothing. It’s not worth to do that. Some time it can be really lucrative but sometime time. The difference with Uber is that they’re showing the all map of surges, it’s not by block which is completely stupid as well, and most of the time if the surge is legit you getting extra.

Im not a pro X or Y but at that point Uber is way better than Lyft and that’s why I don’t understand why I see so many driver still driving with Lyft. That doesn’t make sense to me.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Sonny06 said:


> The biggest issue with Lyft is the rape at the end. Penny’s to drivers big bucks for them, think that y’all have to deal with passager, masks, pax numbers, etc for basically nothing. It’s not worth to do that. Some time it can be really lucrative but sometime time. The difference with Uber is that they’re showing the all map of surges, it’s not by block which is completely stupid as well, and most of the time if the surge is legit you getting extra.
> 
> Im not a pro X or Y but at that point Uber is way better than Lyft and that’s why I don’t understand why I see so many driver still driving with Lyft. That doesn’t make sense to me.


My reason me driving Lyft is that Lyft Hub staff is very efficient and nice. Quickly Transfer my driving CITY from Ohio to Nevada.
In other Hand ...Uber...Took 3 months...and I went to Hub twice...
They still cannot figureout my Back ground check Checkr not processing with new Driver license and Insurance...

I am NOT able to drive Uber because of that lol


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Sonny06 said:


> The biggest issue with Lyft is the rape at the end. Penny’s to drivers big bucks for them, think that y’all have to deal with passager, masks, pax numbers, etc for basically nothing. It’s not worth to do that. Some time it can be really lucrative but sometime time. The difference with Uber is that they’re showing the all map of surges, it’s not by block which is completely stupid as well, and most of the time if the surge is legit you getting extra.
> 
> Im not a pro X or Y but at that point Uber is way better than Lyft and that’s why I don’t understand why I see so many driver still driving with Lyft. That doesn’t make sense to me.


i started a month ago and have only done 1 trip with Lyft. I just got offered 15 trips for $200 bonus and 35 trips for $300 bonus over the weekend. the 15 trips for $200 in addition to base fares become appealing. Am I wrong?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

EasyRider1 said:


> i started a month ago and have only done 1 trip with Lyft. I just got offered 15 trips for $200 bonus and 35 trips for $300 bonus over the weekend. the 15 trips for $200 in addition to base fares become appealing. Am I wrong?


I hope you use the 7100 $ first month 200 rides money guarantee. If not contact support for that lol


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Lyft been doing this in my area for 2 years now.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Anyone driving for a guarantee should always take a few more rides than required to anticipate U/L disqualifying a ride and costing your the payout


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I hope you use the 7100 $ first month 200 rides money guarantee. If not contact support for that lol


i was never offered that one.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

EasyRider1 said:


> i was never offered that one.


I wasn't either.
They do that when they really need Driver lol when they have shortage and they pay new driver GOOD


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

EasyRider1 said:


> the 15 trips for $200 in addition to base fares become appealing. Am I wrong?


There is no right or wrong. Everyone has their price. 15 for 200 extra sounds like a deal.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Sonny06 said:


> Just giving an exemple right now in chiraq land.
> 
> View attachment 609251
> 
> ...



15 rides for 115 Garantte??? What city is that...
Is that suppose to be a joke from Lyft??


----------



## That American (Apr 22, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It is well-known that journalists read this forum for reasearch, in order to gain drivers' perspectives and provide a counterbalance to the effluence produced by Uber/Lyft's propaganda machines.
> 
> The latest half-truth and deception circulated in the media by Uber and Lyft, which urgently needs redressing, is that the current high prices that Uber and Lyft are charging their passengers are only explained by these companies having to pay drivers more in a post-Covid driver shortage.
> 
> ...





The Gift of Fish said:


> It is well-known that journalists read this forum for reasearch, in order to gain drivers' perspectives and provide a counterbalance to the effluence produced by Uber/Lyft's propaganda machines.
> 
> The latest half-truth and deception circulated in the media by Uber and Lyft, which urgently needs redressing, is that the current high prices that Uber and Lyft are charging their passengers are only explained by these companies having to pay drivers more in a post-Covid driver shortage.
> 
> ...


It Is Now October 2021 and Nothing has changed. If you ask LYFT about your share of the Surge They say your Pay is based on Your Rate Card. Whilst they call you an independent contractor. I Pointed out to them That as a contractor I had to agree to all changes in the contract. I have not heard back.


----------

